# Who should sign contracts?



## whitegmc (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I just won a bid on a local 7-11. Is it ok to just have the store manager sign the contract? if something goes wrong i don't want 7-11 coming back saying that the person who signed it wasn't authorized. I have a signature line, print line and employee number line. I'm asking because this is the first corporate account i have had, all my other accounts are just private businesses or resi properties.


----------



## whitegmc (Dec 13, 2011)

I also have a hold harmless/indemnification clause in there so I want to make sure I am covered. Should I ask for a letter from corporate saying that the person is authorized to sign it? Manager will be the one paying me via money order from the store.


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

Who is writing the check er money order? Ask them.


----------



## whitegmc (Dec 13, 2011)

The store manager is writing the money order for each storm, he said he would sign it, my question is whether or not i should have anything supplemental with the contract saying that this person is authorized to sign snow plowing contracts. What do you guys do?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

if store manager is paying I'd say its ok for him to sign it. I will say though, around here everything to do with 7-11's are all contracted & paid through a managment company. I tought it was like this for all stores in canada & usa. Guess not. I'd double check with corprate, worth the phone call, maybe have both sign it.


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

I would say someone who is authorized to bind the company should sign. If your worried ask a lawyer for some advice.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^^^^ right at the signature line my contract has a line in it that says something like "I have authorization to bind the company"


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Managers sign all my contract, Thats their job.


----------



## bartz118 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aren't most 7-11s franchised?


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

Get it signed by corprate. I had the same type situation happen to me with royal farms for grass cutting.They got me for over $700.Corparates response was"We sign contracts, not store managers. I know you did the work, but I don't care. I don't have to pay you, and it will cost you more than $700 to go to court and fight it." I was heated. That was over 5 years ago and i still refuse to buy anything from any royal farms. I thought really hard about returning all the grass i bag there to there front door. My wife thank god calmed me down.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

bartz118;1533256 said:


> Aren't most 7-11s franchised?


I did one several years ago and it was privatly owned. I would make sure he signs for both the 7-11 name and his legal business name. Most of these are a DBA. It will make a diffrence if they don't pay just make sure all names are listed on the contract. If it is a corparate store some requier District manager to sign and some allow it to be handled by the local manager.


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a 7 eleven that was owned by corporate and the manager was the one paying by money order and was allowed to be done this way as per corporate so it is safe to be done this way and never had a problem


----------

